# Замена меха



## grigoriys (26 Ноя 2015)

Господа, подскажите пожалуйста какой мех мог бы подойти для простого "Рубина" (не 3, не 5-7, без уменьшенных аккордов и с несъемной выборкой). Восстановление родного меха, на мой взгляд, уже нецелесообразно. Возможно кто-нибудь уже производил удачную замену меха от соответствующего донора. Только "Кировский 3" (как готовый близнец "Рубина") у нас в дефиците, возможно есть еще варианты, может с советских аккордеонов подходит?


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2015)

Не хочу, но придётся несколько огорчить. Идеально не получится переставить мех даже точно с такого же...
Лучший вариант на старые рамки вклеять любой подходящий по размерам. Либо переделывать более крупный опять же на старые рамки. Но это геморрой ещё тот...


----------



## grigoriys (26 Ноя 2015)

Я понимаю, но возможно были успешные варианты такой замены. Ставят же как-то "рубиновские" и "стартовские" полукорпуса в аккордеоны


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2015)

Это совсем другое.. Это установка выборной механики в левый полукорпус аккордеона, от которого остаётся только рамка корпуса и крышка. Очень дорогостоящая операция...
Либо целиком полукорпус баяна пристыковывается к мехрамке аккордеона через рамку-переходник. Уродство редкое.. Дело в том что любой баян шире аккордеона, а любой аккордеон намного выше баяна.. Представляете себе эту красоту?
Почему я писал что переделать мех тоже не просто. Его надо крайне аккуратно при помощи паяльника, отмачивания и какой-то матери)) разобрать по противоположным углам, обрезать до нужных размеров, наклеять на мехрамку баяна и опять же, поминая всех святых, аккуратно собрать...
Совет. Дешевле будет купить новый б/у "Рубин"...


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Ноя 2015)

Ха-ха. Никто даже не заметил, что на моём фото с соседней темы "Мелодия" имеет мех от "Искры", на родных рамках. Это радует... Посадить инородный мех на родные рамки- можно.
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/drugievoprosyi/topic-5519-page-16.html


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2015)

Дык и не спорю...
Я выше так и написал, что лучший вариант найти донора. ..


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (26.11.2015, 15:00) писал:


> Ха-ха. Никто даже не заметил, что на моём фото с соседней темы "Мелодия" имеет мех от "Искры", на родных рамках. Это радует...


Представляете! И это не смотря на то что все в деталях знают как выглядит мех от "Искры", да на таком маленьком снимке...
Повеселил...


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Ноя 2015)

glory писал:


> все в деталях знают как выглядит мех от "Искры", да на таком маленьком снимке...
> Повеселил...


Мех от Искры всем известен...


----------



## glory (26 Ноя 2015)

Зачёт...


----------

